# ENT surgeon performs an anterior skull base LeFort I osteotomy approach



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

ENT surgeon performs an anterior skull base LeFort I osteotomy approach for the intradural removal of meningioma by a neurosurgeon. What CPT code should be reported by ENT surgeon?

61580-62, 61586-62, 61586, 61584?


----------

